# Chute crank rod modification



## Nordford (Feb 6, 2021)

Have any of you seen or actually modified the chute direction rod so it is higher? I love the machine, but having the direction adjustment closer to the had grips would be awesome. 
I’ve got an 80’s 826.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That crank is pretty uncomfortable. I haven't changed mine but now that there is a thread I'll be following.

.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes .... I took the chute control on this 10000 series that I restored and put on a Snow B&S engine ... as you can see, I came pretty much straight back, and put in a swivel knuckle, and came up straight into between my handle bars ... makes for an effortless crank now. I did have to use an additional rod during modifying.

I am sure you could modify yours as well in some fashion ... I went online for the swivel knuckle.

BTW, for your crank handle, you can drill through a dowel or piece of wood handle and cap it with a press rod cap, as you see that I did in the photo.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Along with another swivel knuckle for another mounting spot up top, you could add a u joint to the rod? Cut the rod and direct it up.
It looks like yours clears the hot box, I was thinking about raising mine on my Craftsman but the box would sill be in the way.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

I did modify a Deere after swapping a Briggs OHV to it for a guy. I was going to copy one of my "twin stick" Ariens until I looked up the price for swivel joints was like $75ea. I found a complete assembly for an Ariens online (MUCH cheaper than this ad for visual reference only). 
Ariens ST824 Snowblower 3pc Chute Control Rod Asm w/ 2 Universals + Drive Gear | eBay
The Deere tractor body is either Ariens or a dimensionally accurate copy of the 924 series Ariens pattern and bracket and gear all fit.
Here's the style Ariens and how it lines up from a post on here.
8hp Ariens twin stick with teardrop bucket


----------



## Nordford (Feb 6, 2021)

oneboltshort said:


> I did modify a Deere after swapping a Briggs OHV to it for a guy. I was going to copy one of my "twin stick" Ariens until I looked up the price for swivel joints was like $75ea. I found a complete assembly for an Ariens online (MUCH cheaper than this ad for visual reference only).
> Ariens ST824 Snowblower 3pc Chute Control Rod Asm w/ 2 Universals + Drive Gear | eBay
> The Deere tractor body is either Ariens or a dimensionally accurate copy of the 924 series Ariens pattern and bracket and gear all fit.
> Here's the style Ariens and how it lines up from a post on here.
> 8hp Ariens twin stick with teardrop bucket


Thanks a TON! I’m on the hunt for that set up. Looks like it will work with limited effort even!


----------



## Nordford (Feb 6, 2021)

I’ve found the parts! I’ll update when I’m done!


----------



## Nordford (Feb 6, 2021)

It’s in for now. I’m sure I’ll shorten the rod a little and possibly redesigning it, but I wanted it at least functional so if I need it, it’s ready. Between juggling kids, etc, I’ve got about 25 minutes in this so far.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Nordford said:


> It’s in for now. I’m sure I’ll shorten the rod a little and possibly Redding it, but I wanted it at least functional so if I need it, it’s ready. Between juggling kids, etc, I’ve got about 25 minutes in this so far.
> View attachment 175769
> View attachment 175770
> View attachment 175771



What do you mean by you might redding it?


----------



## Nordford (Feb 6, 2021)

I meant “redesigning”! Edited the post


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I guess i'll be the first to point out the exhaust stack in the works, lol. Nice machine.


----------



## Nordford (Feb 6, 2021)

Actually


drmerdp said:


> I guess i'll be the first to point out the exhaust stack in the works, lol. Nice machine.


Actually, I’m just in the process of securing it better. Previous owner mounted that about 25yrs ago!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Nordford said:


> I meant “redesigning”! Edited the post


I thought maybe you were going to paint it red.  
I think JD green or yellow would look nice.
Chrome the whole rod this summer?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like the exhaust will blow right into your face?
That will keep you warm if you don't pass out first.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Is that a 70s trans am exhaust tip?


----------



## Nordford (Feb 6, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> Looks like the exhaust will blow right into your face?
> That will keep you warm if you don't pass out first.


It is higher for sure. It hasn’t been a problem, yet...


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

drmerdp said:


> Is that a 70s trans am exhaust tip?


Sure looks like t/a tips


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordford (Feb 6, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> I thought maybe you were going to paint it red.
> I think JD green or yellow would look nice.
> Chrome the whole rod this summer?


Probably not chrome. I'll clean it up and do black like the handlebars. Easier to touch up too!


----------

